
Every Country's Top Tourist Attraction – According to Tripadvisor - jjar
https://www.vouchercloud.com/thomson-holidays-vouchers#tripadvisor-map
======
jwilk
Poland has many cities with "main market squares".

They probably meant this:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Square,_Krak%C3%B3w](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Square,_Krak%C3%B3w)

------
11thEarlOfMar
Instant Bucket List.

~~~
qu4z-2
Something about the concept of a crowd-sourced bucket list is just depressing.
But I guess it's an apt metaphor for the modern world, hah.

